# Ranches vs Meadows



## edthehedgehog (Jun 12, 2011)

Any opinions (good and bad welcome of course) on either?

Looking at options in both and the floor plan of a meadows villa appears to be more appealing than that of the Arabian ranches villa within our budget.

Thanks


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

How many bedrooms and what your ideal budget is would help. The villas vary tremendously.


----------



## edthehedgehog (Jun 12, 2011)

IzzyBella said:


> How many bedrooms and what your ideal budget is would help. The villas vary tremendously.


4 bed (or 3 bed plus study) ... Budget is between 200-240 

In Ranches we've been looking at Palmera properties ... Vs the meadows 4 beds


----------



## zatapa (Jun 21, 2013)

We have three bed plus study plus maid room plus family room upstairs and pay only 168. That's because it's al reem (love it). Palmera and some of the other areas in ranches have nicer houses but the atmosphere in al reem is second to none. The lake properties here in Al reem are to die for. I'd take one of those over a run down meadows villa any day.


----------



## edthehedgehog (Jun 12, 2011)

I sort of discounted al reem because we were looking for a little bit more space but will definitely go have a look ... If we get that level of value for money and pocket the difference it'd be quite the win win

I take it from your comment that meadows villas tend to be a bit shabby?


----------



## zatapa (Jun 21, 2013)

Meadows, Springs, Lakes, the ones we had seen were not all that. Al Reem has a great community. We have a playground here where all mothers meet every afternoon and dads in the weekends. In the mornings and evenings the lake is a great place to relax. We have a swimming pool as well. I really don't know what more we could wish for. Ok, a supermarket in walking distance maybe.


----------

